# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  آموزش ساخت Setup با نرم افزار Smart Install Maker

## Mbt925

از اونجا که دوستان با ساختن Setup زیاد مشکل داشتن ، یه آموزش ساده برای ساخت Setup با نرم افزار فوق العاده خوب و کاربردی Smart Install Maker آماده کردم.

امیدوارم استفاده ی لازم رو ببرید:

حجم: 1.5 MB

*دانلود*

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

من توصیه می کنم این رو تویه اعلان بزارید چون 99.99% کاربران جستجو نمی کنن. لااقل اینجوری جلوی چشم همه هست.

----------


## Mbt925

نمیشه فقط بخاطره یه پست ، اعلانش کنم.
این پست رو توی تاپیک توابع کاربردی هم میزنم.

بقیش دیگه با شما دوستانه ، که کسانی رو که نیاز دارن راهنمایی کنین و بهشون لینک پست هارو بدید.

----------


## h1and1saman

لینک دانلود خراب شده میشه دوباره قراربدید ممنون

----------


## tehran2009

لینک دانلود خرابه

----------


## parselearn

بفرمائيد
http://parselearn.persiangig.com/bar...erMakeHelp.rar

----------


## ramzdar

*من خودم از این برنامه استفاده میکنم. خیلی توپه. حجمش هم فوق العاده کمه.
من که به همه توصیه میکنم از این برنامه استفاده کنن.*

----------


## BizNet

یا یه مطلب رو نذارید یا اگه میذارید درست و حسابی بشه دانلودش کرد.این لینک اصلا باز نمیشه

----------


## BizNet

ما نیاز داریم به این آموزش.اگه میشه درستش کنید.حتما باید پول بدیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ممنون

----------


## hamid-nice

امروز من از لینک آخری فوق در پست جناب *parselearn* عزیز که گذاشتند دانلود کردم و مشکلی هم نداشت

----------


## G.hemati

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
میشه در مورد چگونگی ایجاد نام برنامه در منوی Start کامپیوتر راهنمایی بفرمایین 

من هر چقدر سعی کردم فقط گزینه Uninstal  رو تونستم اضافه کنم و برای شروع برنامه بعد از نصب ، هیچ آیکون یا گزینه ای در قسمت Satart موجود نیست 

لینک آموزش دوستان رو هم مطالعه کردم ولی متاسفانه در قسمت تنظیمات ریجستری (که مربوط به این کارها میباشد ) هیچ توضیحی نداده است و به خلاقیت دوستان واگذار نموده

----------

